# Web Stats Software



## jonparadise (Oct 7, 2004)

I have web analysis software with my site host already, which does a decent job. However I'd like to go into a little more detail.

Is there a solution anyone can recommend, either software of internet based tools?

Thanks
Jon


----------



## chum (Oct 15, 2004)

You can give Analog a try. There has not been any changes made to it in over a year but I use it and like it a lot.


----------



## Dusky (Oct 15, 2004)

I like how addfreestats.com tells me what pages my visitors looked at in the same visit; that is, the path they took around my site.  If anyone knows of cheap (under ten bucks) software I can install on my site that can do this, do tell.  I'm interested 'cause I don't like the idea of relying on remote sites to do my stats.


----------

